# Forrest went to the vets... not great news



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

His overbite is the worst they have ever seen 

I need to feed him up. I have some special high calorie meat but he doesn't want it so I am slowly getting him used to it by letting him lick it off my finger. When he gets used to it it will make eating easier as he really struggles right now 

He is likely to need teeth removed which will be around £400. There is jaw alignment surgery but it costs so much and too painful so as long as he learns how to lick and gum the meat he should be fine with just tooth removal.

The breeder told me that he was slightly overshot but not enough to cause problems. I looked him over but had no idea how bad it was and just trusted his opinion.

My friend thinks I should re-home him or try to give him back to the breeder but I am completely in love with him. I think the breeder may have been genuine in thinking it wasn't going to cause huge problems as they were so so lovely.

It would break my heart into two to say goodbye to him and I am willing to work on feeding him up even if I have to feed him off my finger for life.

What would you do? I am worried about the vet bills. I am saving up now for the future and do have a credit card if the worst comes to worse.

I think re-homing him would be cruel as he loves me so much and I am in the position of being here all day to help him.

He goes back in two weeks for second jab and to weigh him and then again in a month to check if his adult teeth are coming through.

I love him so much and this makes me love him more. That may sound funny but the fact that he needs me more just makes me love him more and I feel stupidly protective over him.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

How old is he? the lower jaw is the last to stop growing so it may improve


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Awww, I hear you, straight from your heart. I would keep him too. I had a special needs B/C for 14 years and looking after and loving him was so rewarding. I hope your little one improves after his teeth are sorted out. My friend has an apso, who had a badly overshot jaw and it actually corrected itself by the time her dog was an adult. There is hope. xx


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

He is 19 weeks old.

Thank you for giving me hope. Lets hope Forrest's improve too.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't give him up! It sounds like you have so much love for him, that I don't think he would get that with someone else. And he needs it!! I think that he will learn to eat on his own as he develops.

My daughter has a Basset Hound that has a big overbite. It is difficult for her to eat, but she manages just fine!


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

My younger dog is a chihuahua/papillon mix. She also has a massive overbite -- her upper jaw/teeth literally stick out an inch and a half from her lower jaw. I got her when she was about five months old. She had minor problems chewing [mostly on chew sticks and her old food], and had some baby teeth that never fell out. The vet told me that she would need to have the baby teeth pulled, but I didn't want to have them pulled. I just waited and they fell out on their own. [Pic below]

Grace is now about a year and a half old and has no problems chewing. The only thing is that because of her overbite her teeth are really prone to tartar build-up and so I have to brush her teeth every night. My mistake was not brushing them when she was younger, because she can put up a struggle. :foxes15: But it's worth it in my eyes because I love her and her overbite just adds character. It's her signature.

So, I honestly would wait on the surgery like the others said -- she might grow into her jaw. Just give her some time and if she's still having problems you can always get it done then. 
Good luck.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

That picture looks exactly like Forrest's overbite.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Many dogs have overbites & do fine. I don't think you should do anything. Don't get no teeth pulled unless they're causing problems. I have found when you try to fix something that isn't broke, that's working fine, it only leads to big problems. He is adorable. It's easy to see why you fell in love so fast. Just think about years from now when he's all grown up & healthy & you're so glad he's yours.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

And thank you for your advice. I will start brushing his teeth now.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for this post. Buttons has an overbite, no where near like your guys, but I've been worrying about it so all the positive replies make me feel so much better. I feel a bit silly for not checking for this before I bought him, it never occurred to me. But, as my husband said, even if I had have noticed it I would probably have still bought him, and yes, I would have done! Best of luck to little Forest, I wouldn't give him up for the world either, he's found his mummy for life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also if you use a plate instead of a bowl would that help?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Some vet's want too much done, for the money. I would hold off on that surgery, he is much too young. Hope he starts eating on his own soon , it might be hard for him to grab the food, but I am sure as he gets older he will find a way to eat. He just has a little set back. He is still a baby, and a surgery like jaw would be too hard on him. My pug has some teeth pulled , at 5 years old and she has a seizure. He is a precious little life that will learn to adapt.


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

SamB said:


> And thank you for your advice. I will start brushing his teeth now.


No problem. I forgot to mention I use the Petco brand toothpaste designed for tartar control. Not sure where you're from but any tartar toothpaste is the best! Also, it might take him a while to get used to getting his teeth brushed... Grace still hates it but she's much better about it now. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't get the meat down him 

If I don't find a way of getting it into him soon he is going to get too underweight and ill.

I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

SamB said:


> I can't get the meat down him
> 
> If I don't find a way of getting it into him soon he is going to get too underweight and ill.
> 
> I really don't know what to do.


can you blend it down to a liquid and syringe feed him?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Get him to take some Nutri-cal from a vet or pet shop - lots of calories, vitamins & increases appetite. It's a thick paste he should lick off your fingers.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I got him some nutrical but it is going to take over a week to ship so I will also see if my local pet store sells it as well.

I think I am just stressing too much now.

The vets traumatised him today so he has been stuck by my side all evening. He cried like mad with his jabs.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Just love on him a lot and try to settle him down. For things he could eat have you tried wet dog food? He might be able to get that down and it smells strongly so they are pretty motivated to eat it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Get him to take some Nutri-cal from a vet or pet shop - lots of calories, vitamins & increases appetite. It's a thick paste he should lick off your fingers.


My sister in law and I was trying to think of this, she had to give it to her puppy , a few years back and it worked great! We coulnd't remember what it was called. Her puppy loved it.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It sounds to me like you love your dog very much and that you are speaking from your heart. What a lucky little one to have landed with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

The most amazing thing happened last night!

I took him to my bed and I could tell he was hungry so I went to get his dry food. I put the bowl on my bed on top of a huge book and he ate TWO of his little hamster bowls of food.. in about 5 minutes!! He has never, ever ate so much.

Me and my husband were almost crying with relief! 

I am now feeding him breakfast and he isn't being as quick as he was last night but he is eating and not struggling so much.

I have no idea what happened but I am over the moon!! Perhaps he just needed more time to settle in and he wasn't eating much because he was still nervous.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, how wonderful and what a relief! Bless him! I'm sure this will be a turning point for you all. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dogs are amazing they really can adapt to many issues and do just fine. I would not worry about the baby teeth. Lola came to me at 12-18 months with them and they fell out on their own. Sometimes breeders do questionable things. My brother got a french bulldog from whys he thought was a reputable breeder. He told my brother his puppy had a slightly smooshed nose. He had to have reconstructive surgery last month his breathing was so labored during the summer. The vet said his quality of life would be diminished and any activity during warmer months would be impossible.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I just saw this thread. I'm also sorry for all your going through, but also so excited that Forest has such a great home! Your are going to absolutely adore having him. I was thrilled to see that he finally ate for you! I know have relieved that can make you as I went through that with one of mine when they were a puppy. I was also going to suggest canned food instead of kibble or wetting the kibble. It may just be too hard for him to crunch up the kibble at the moment until his little mouth matures.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so over the moon for you, that little Forrest is doing so well. Upwards and onwards now..xx


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you 

He hates wet wood. He will only eat kibble. He turns his nose up at everything else lol


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

SamB said:


> Thank you
> 
> He hates wet wood. He will only eat kibble. He turns his nose up at everything else lol


Could you wet his kibble to moisten it? Would that help any? Of course, if he is starting to eat if as it is you may be just fine now, and it may just be that he was getting used to his new surroundings. Our Maltese Gidget did that. She didn't eat for the first 3 days we got her, and we thought she was going to die because she was so tiny. After that she took to her kibble and never looked back. lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Good boy Forrest!


----------

